# Yankeetown 12-31-06



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Panda and I left the house around 0800 this am. We made it to the ramp at 0830 or so and went with the tide over the extreeme north flat from the ramp (5" of water) we cleared that flat and headed towards an oyster/ grass cut and hooked up to a small red. headed even further north from there and caught anther rat, when we decided to turn back east. went up in to a creek with no luck, came back out and paralleled (sp*) a grassy bank. Panda was insistant on hooking to as manny oysters and rocks as she possibly could and it was trying my patience. she got to where if she thought there was possibly an oyster or rocks she wouldnt cast : ! LOL I told her she needed to be casting up to the grass line due to the fish usin that as a "trail". about her 3rd cast she landed a NICE red that worked her up and down the boat a time or 2 before giving up! he is staying for dinner. 


it was a pretty good trip considering panda caught fish, ANY fish! 


pics later! 


L.R.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]Way to go Panda [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## FinAddict (Dec 12, 2006)

Good job Panda! The boat looks great LR. You did an outstanding job with the mods.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks chicka! wait till you see the Modest Fisher 1/2! 





L.R.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are some great photos and nice fish. The boat looks good too! 

Joe


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Panda caught a monster! awesome stuff


----------

